# My first try with juice



## Omerta (Dec 29, 2009)

Picked up a bucket of Cab-Sauv from Corrado's. Brand on bucket says Cry Baby 100% California grape juice. I already have a name for this batch and will label it accordingly. *Flat Tire*. Due to the fact that I got a flat tire on the way home. No jack. No lug wrench. Freezing cold. 5mph ride to the nearest gas station. All in the name of wine. 

Waiting for the juice to warm up a bit to take the first SG reading.


----------



## Omerta (Dec 29, 2009)

tony guerriero fruit co in Cali


----------



## KFo (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck with your Cab.Sauv.
I'd love to get my hands on a couple of buckets of good California Cab.

I made Cab. from 3 vineyards in Virginia this year, but all of the grapes had ripening problems or rot (really disappointing), so I'm not expecting too much. I may end up with some blendable wine, time will tell.

My Merlot and Chardonnay have worked out well so its not all bad, but I'd still love some good Cab.

kfo


----------



## Omerta (Dec 29, 2009)

While the must is cold I added 1/4 tsp Kmeta, 1/2 tsp energizer, 3 tsp nutrients. Transferred form storage bucket to a primary. Stirred vigorously.

There is basically zero head room in my primary. Should I make room before pitching the yeast? I have no small vessels for anything I must remove. Hate to have to toss it.


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Dec 29, 2009)

pour out your milk and use the jug, it would be better than tossing it and if you pitch the yeast you will definitly have it running over.you could then use it for topping off later if needed.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2009)

Before I tossed that I would but a 1 gallon jug of Carlo Rossi and toss that!


----------



## Omerta (Dec 29, 2009)

Do I wait till its inoculated then store some in a gallon container? What the best way to hold on to my precious?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 29, 2009)

I would get at 7.9 gallon primary bucket myself. Why did you go buy this juice without having a vessel to ferment it in? The buckets they come with are not fermenting buckets, just holding buckets. They usually do have a built airlock but thats just in case it does start to ferment in the cold room like they usually do. Yiu wouldnt want a 6 gallon bucket to explode!


----------



## Omerta (Dec 29, 2009)

I used the same buckets I've used to do 6 gallon kits. The bucket I bought the juice in is the same exact size. They are closer to 7 gallons when full. This bucket was fuuuulllll. I'll have to find a 7.9 somewhere quickly.


----------



## Omerta (Dec 30, 2009)

are the 7.9 buckets the slightly short squat looking ones?


----------



## rawlus (Dec 30, 2009)

alternately you could get a 10 gal rubbermaid brute trash barrel (grey, yellow,white are food grade)


----------



## Omerta (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks for the idea but I'm working with minimal space.


----------



## bryano (Dec 30, 2009)

this is the 8 gallon from brewcraft, it's got the volume marks on it , notice it's sitting on top a 5 gallon for size comparison.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=79&pictureid=372



i also use this one, it's 12 gallon with a loose fitting snap lid

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=79&pictureid=374


----------



## rawlus (Dec 30, 2009)

a 10 gal brute is pretty small, slightly larger than a 7.9 pail. thing is, with some of the grapeskin kits, even a 7.9gal can run the risk of overflow due to the violent activity of the yeast combined with the increased volume of oak and grapeskins.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 2, 2010)

I've noticed a bit of a difference in the smell of fermentation of kit vs. bucket. The bucket smells much more pleasant. Not as sulfery as the kit. Its a clean, thick, sweet smell. Actually very appetizing. It makes me hungry


----------



## ugh (Jan 2, 2010)

I have always one the primary fermenting in the bucket that it comes in and haven't had any issues yet. I just stir it up good and let it go.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

ugh said:


> I have always one the primary fermenting in the bucket that it comes in and haven't had any issues yet. I just stir it up good and let it go.



I've done it also but I have had some that blew right through the air lock. Very messy!


----------



## Omerta (Jan 4, 2010)

*took sg readings*

took SG readings today....

The Cab-Sauv (aka. Flat Tire) that started at 1.094 on 12/29/09 is now at 1.005. Its a nice ruby red. Nothing terribly off in the taste. (1/4tsp Kmeta/RC212/Nutrients/Energizer/Med toast American Oak)

The Cab-Sauv (aka. Spilt Grapes) that started at 1.030 on 01/03/10 is now at 1.025. This has a slight brownish tint to the otherwise ruby color. Taste is okay with a stronger green apple taste. Very sweet still. (Pasteur Red/Nutrients/Energizer/Tannins/Med toast American Oak/no extra Kmeta). 

Could the browner color of Spilt Grapes be due to the addition of tannins?


----------



## Omerta (Jan 4, 2010)

In the process of racking Flat Tire


----------



## Omerta (Jan 4, 2010)

Flat Tire
Cab-Sauv


----------



## rawlus (Jan 4, 2010)

doesn't look all that brown to me in the pic. final color is hard to discern in a full carboy - most white wines look like apple cider or caramel in a carboy but can come out like light golden straw in the glass.

how does the cab look in a glass against a white sheet of paper? is there a rustiness in the meniscus at the edge?

more importantly, does the cab color look remarkably different from when you started?


----------



## Omerta (Jan 4, 2010)

the one in the pic is the one that doesn't have the brownish tint. I'll be ready to rack that one in a few days. This one actually has a nice color so far.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 5, 2010)

The carboy in the pic looks great to me!


----------



## Omerta (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah its looking pretty good. waiting for the other fella's sg to come down a bit more. once that one is in a carboy i'll post a pic.


----------



## Omerta (Jan 25, 2010)

My one Cab is pretty much done. It went from 1.092 to 1.000. That makes it about 12.3%ABV. Is it safe to call this one dry?


----------



## rawlus (Jan 25, 2010)

i would not say 1.000 is done. two or three days in a row of the same SG will be a better guide. some wines will ferment down to 0992 even. 0998 is usually the highest i'll be and still be "done".


----------



## Omerta (Jan 25, 2010)

It been at 1.000 for a week. Try a ton of things to get it going again. Nothing worked. Energizer. Nutrient.


----------



## strowheim (Jan 25, 2010)

Omerta said:


> It been at 1.000 for a week. Try a ton of things to get it going again. Nothing worked. Energizer. Nutrient.



have you tested your hydrometer in a cup of 60degree water? does it read 1.000 or something higher? consider checking that to make sure your hydro is calibrated correctly...


----------



## Lurker (Jan 27, 2010)

I did the Cal. Cab last year and will do it again this year. It was great. As to your's, at 1.000 I would put it in the carboy and leave it. If its done good, if it's not done that's ok too, as long as it is under an air lock. I got mine from Geno's and like I said, it was very good. I'll get 2 buckets this year. I also, use the buckets for my primary but with a screened cover. The screen keeps the bugs out and no lock needed.


----------



## Omerta (Mar 2, 2010)

Not even sure if this is worth bottling. Its drinkable but nothing to be proud of. Might just put it one gallon jugs. Lesson learned... don't wait too long in the season to pick up your juice buckets.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 2, 2010)

Omerta said:


> Not even sure if this is worth bottling. Its drinkable but nothing to be proud of. Might just put it one gallon jugs. Lesson learned... don't wait too long in the season to pick up your juice buckets.



How's it taste? Have you tried any clarifiers to get it to clear more?


----------



## Omerta (Mar 2, 2010)

The taste isn't bad its just nothing to right home about. Weak body. Bad color. It's totally my fault. I waited too long and took a gamble on what must was left at Corrado's. This is the batch that was started when I picked it up. I just rode it out to see how it would come along. Didn't have high hope from the beginning.
This is the Cab that's been Malo'd. I wanted to compare this to the batch that wasn't. Not a fair comparison being that the musts where so different. 
Just gave it a dose of Super Kleer. Then I'll run some pectic enzyme through it.
This will be my second string batch. Once folks are feeling good from my good stuff I'll sneak this in to keep the buzz going


----------



## Omerta (Mar 8, 2010)

This is the problem wine from Corrado's as seen in the racking hose. Actually looks like iced tea...


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, thats not a good looking red wine! Very sorry about this but its what I expect on 1/2 the juice buckets out there and one reason that I dont do them, there are good ones out there but too many bad ones in beween.


----------



## Omerta (Mar 8, 2010)

Ain't dat da troot!


----------



## hawkhuntr172 (Oct 18, 2011)

Omerta said:


> Just gave it a dose of Super Kleer. Then I'll run some pectic enzyme through it.



wow not to sound cynical but what do you folks make here? wine or something that tastes like wine made from your chemistry set?. 

I used to watch my old italian grandfather make wine from grapes in his basement. he never used any chemicals to make it clear or give it enzymes, it was good old fashioned wine made from grapes and it was strong enough to melt your fat away and his gallons stayed good for years to come. I make my wine from juice, no chemicals, no sanitizers, no clarifiers, no disinfectants. I sterilize with hot water, baking soda and a sulfur stick. Every old timer i talked to when i first started to make wine laughed at me when i asked about adding all this crap you guys talk about in these forums. I would personally be afraid to drink some of these chemicals. I bought a bottle of star san recently to clean my SS tank with and after reading all the warning labels on the bottle - changed my mind about using it. Anything that is giving you instructions to dispose of in the manner of pesticide and actually has that in print is not something want near my food products

did anyone try making wine here without the use of all these additives and taste the difference. 

good luck


----------

